# Impossible d'activer les extensions dans Safari



## gusmoom (26 Août 2015)

Bonsoir,
Il y a 2 jours je me suis aperçu que les extensions sous Safari s'étaient désactivées, à priori sans raison apparente. Dans les paramètres du navigateur, impossible de les réactiver. J'ai essayé d'installer une autre extension : impossible car celles-ci sont désactivées.
Je suis sous 10.10.5 et Safari 8.0.8.

Avez-vous une idée de comment procéder ?

Merci.


----------



## bootleg (31 Août 2015)

Bonjour,

Il m'est arrivé exactement la même chose, hier ou avant-hier.
Impossible de réactiver les extensions.
J'ai la même version de mac et de Safari...

Si quelqu'un peut nous éclairer !

Merci.


----------



## bootleg (31 Août 2015)

J'ai trouvé la solution finalement, en regardant une autre discussion.
http://forums.macg.co/threads/extensions-safari.1255256/

J'ai supprimé toutes mes extensions safari, redémarré mon ordi, et ça a fonctionné


----------



## gusmoom (1 Septembre 2015)

Merci !


----------

